# OC Stability.



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Hey guys,

Im having problems OCing my cpu & Getting it stable.

In the BIOS i can only raise the FSB, And i put the HT to 600 (Any higher and it wont POST), FSB to 232mhz (Multiplier at 13x) and get 3.02ghz, which is stable, however when i run games i get random Freezing. All tempretures are fine.


Ive put things back to default in my BIOS and used CrystalCPUID to raise my Multiplier to 16 ( 16 x 200mhz = 3.2Ghz ) and a HT of 1000mhz. This keeps My RAM at 800mhz so there is no strain there. However when i run Orthos it keeps failing.










The Error above is :

Possible hardware failure, consult readme.txt file, restarting test.
ERROR: ILLEGAL SUMOUT
Possible hardware failure, consult readme.txt file, restarting test.
ERROR: ILLEGAL SUMOUT
Maximum number of warnings exceeded.
Torture Test ran 3 minutes 26 seconds - 0 errors, 100 warnings.
Execution halted.

Anyone know how i can achieve a stable OC? Remember, im no expert :laugh:

PS - I even put the cpu voltage to 1.3v (Lowest i see it go to is 1.28v).


:wave:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Some chips just OC better than others. When overclocking the goal is more speed at 100% stability. Start going back from the speed you're at and run a torture test each time until the results are perfect.


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

Here's a good read on the X2 5000 BE, from Tomshardware. Mike

Tomshardware OC's the X2 5000


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Liam, you need to increase your Vcore to stabilize your OC. (the stock voltage is 1.25v-1.35v I would not go over 1.45v).
Keep in mind that increasing the Vcore is giong to increase your CPU temp so keep a close eye on the temp.
You might also need to loosen your RAM timings a little if you choose to OC via the FSB.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

I found out why my games were randomly freezing, I OCed the 8800GT too much :laugh:


As for the CPU, Ive put the fsb to 232mhz again, and the HT is at 696Mhz, And the RAM is at 4-4-4-12, All is stable. 

If i increase the fsb anymore i wont get POST with the HT at 600mhz, so i need to lower it to 400. 


I think ill just leave it at 3ghz, there wont be a big difference going to 3.2ghz ( Im guessing ),


It just doesnt make sense why the latest BIOS from MSI doesnt let me change the cpu voltage / multiplier :4-dontkno ( I need to use crystalcpuid to do it )



Thanks for the link mike, ill give it a good read though.


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

Is your motherboard unable to raise the multiplier? On all three of my A64 5000 BE systems, they hit 3.0GHz just by changing the multi to 15, but the memory is only running at 371MHz. with no voltage increase. Mike


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

My Mb can increase the multi, But i dont know what version of BIOS it is.


My RAM is at 430mhz just now. ( 500 would be cooool though :tongue: ).


----------

